# Paratized ladybird and other photos



## davholla (Jun 13, 2017)

All these are with Canon 550 and 60mm and cropped, the first three
A possibly Ladybird parasite as this was coming from a ladybird



Ladybird Parasite EF7A4598 by davholla2002, on Flickr
The ladybird



Paratised Ladybird EF7A4579 by davholla2002, on Flickr

A gall




Gall EF7A4615 by davholla2002, on Flickr
A shield bug Pentatoma rufipes




ShieldbugIMG_4867 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 13, 2017)

Interesting.  Could almost be documentary type photography (as if you were using the photography to aid in the description of ladybug parasites).  Neat.


----------

